# My 6 hp johnnyrude is running hot



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

older 6 hp Evinrude cranks up but is smoking hot after a few minutes. Where would I find an impellor.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Howard Cummings said:


> older 6 hp Evinrude cranks up but is smoking hot after a few minutes. Where would I find an impellor.


You have to drop the lower unit, and will find the impeller housing on the shaft. If it was dry rotted, and has completed broken apart, there may be small pieces of it that were pushed through your water passages which could be clogging them.


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Yobata..took it down..old impellor intact but no flex at all..bought a kit..ready for install..there is a pin through the drive shaft near the top, just below the teeth..is there a trick to this pin placement..Howard


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Howard Cummings said:


> Thanks Yobata..took it down..old impellor intact but no flex at all..bought a kit..ready for install..there is a pin through the drive shaft near the top, just below the teeth..is there a trick to this pin placement..Howard


Not quite sure what you are describing. It may be the "key" on the shaft. That key should fit the impeller in only one position.


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

yobata said:


> Not quite sure what you are describing. It may be the "key" on the shaft. That key should fit the impeller in only one position.


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

yobata said:


> Not quite sure what you are describing. It may be the "key" on the shaft. That key should fit the impeller in only one position.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

http://leeroysramblings.com/OMC 6-8hp.htm

Best site ever if you own a older Johnson or Evinrude. Enjoy exploring


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Howard Cummings said:


> older 6 hp Evinrude cranks up but is smoking hot after a few minutes. Where would I find an impellor.


are you sure it is the impeller??? If you put another in you better install a NEW THERMOSTAT and clean out the old impeller rubber while you are at it. The thermostat is that bump on the head with 2 bolts holding it on. When you get one make sure you get the gasket as well. I use IBoats If you cant find one let me know. 
B carefull not to ream off old bolts use plenty of PB Blaster on it


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Capt Rhan said:


> are you sure it is the impeller??? If you put another in you better install a NEW THERMOSTAT and clean out the old impeller rubber while you are at it. The thermostat is that bump on the head with 2 bolts holding it on. When you get one make sure you get the gasket as well. I use IBoats If you cant find one let me know.
> B carefull not to ream off old bolts use plenty of PB Blaster on it


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

It is at least the impellor. I dropped the lower unit, put it in water up to the cavitation plate, put a drill on the shaft and spun her up.. Nothing coming out of pump housing outlet. However, I will change thermostat..Thanks. I love small johnnyrudes...


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Capt Rhan said:


> are you sure it is the impeller??? If you put another in you better install a NEW THERMOSTAT and clean out the old impeller rubber while you are at it. The thermostat is that bump on the head with 2 bolts holding it on. When you get one make sure you get the gasket as well. I use IBoats If you cant find one let me know.
> B carefull not to ream off old bolts use plenty of PB Blaster on it


Thanks for the coaching..all done..cool as a cucumber...now all I need is a boat...can't decide between a gheenoe, sq stern canoe, or a 14' jon


----------

